

Hey, in ISO 8601 format, it's 2008-02-08. - pingswept

I guess this is as close as I'll ever get to experiencing  ABCD-AB-CD (e.g. 2008-20-08).
======
2718281828
Don't worry about it. I waited my whole life for 2001-10-02 and my space ship
never came.

------
xirium
That's almost 25%! ( <http://www.bash.org/?2999> )

------
Someone
Isn't that ABBC-AB-BC?

~~~
pingswept
Yes, but I wanted to allow the broader pool of dates that includes, for
example, 1987- __- __.

I think my best bet is time traveling to 1231-12-31 (or really any December in
the early 1200's).

